# Music for Diabetics....



## Tezzz (Jul 16, 2009)

I put 'I Want Candy' by Bow Wow Wow on the jukebox this morning. 

So I had a thought. What sugar themed songs could be played at a Diabetes meet...? 

Addict has started the ball rolling with 'Sugar Sugar' by the Arches.

So gang, what would you like to be played?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

my second song is Candy Shop by 50 Cent 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5aN6tGLURA


----------



## Steff (Jul 16, 2009)

Blood Sugar Sex Magik Red Hot Chili Peppers

Brown Sugar ZZ Top

I Want a Little Sugar in My Bowl Nina Simone


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

My third song is My Boy Lollypop 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqcpt-BKZBM


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

He hehe  I'm on a roll now . my fouth song is POUR SOME SUGAR ON ME , BY DEF LEPPARD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVxiHC9AJQw


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

My 5th song is Sweet like Chocolate by , Shanks and Bigfoot 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOc_G6iwf9Y


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ooops ive got a 6th , Lollipop by Mika 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugWcQrtB1IQ


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweets for my Sweet - The Searchers


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

Heres a funny number 7 for me ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astISOttCQ0 hysterical


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 16, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> My 5th song is Sweet like Chocolate by , Shanks and Bigfoot
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOc_G6iwf9Y





Northerner said:


> Sweets for my Sweet - The Searchers



I just thought of this one, although I find the song a bit annoying!!

I'll try and come up with another one or two if you don't beat me to it!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2009)

And how about 'Honey (I miss you)' - Bobby Goldsboro!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

number 8 for me ... ABBA ... HONEY HONEY ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-mVcS4TYhM


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

Number 9 for me ... Sugar , by Flo Rida 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGlCI9MfTTE


----------



## Steff (Jul 16, 2009)

system of a down,sugar
sugar on my tongue,talking heads


----------



## Caroline (Jul 16, 2009)

How about Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy, or the piece they used for the cadburys fruit and nut advert (the words went everyone's a fruit and nutcase crazy for those nuts and raisins)

Then there is the break away group that had a magazne named after it SWEET...


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 16, 2009)

Brown Sugar by The Rolling Stones.


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 16, 2009)

How Sweet it is by James Taylor


----------



## Steff (Jul 16, 2009)

sugartime jhonny cash


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 16, 2009)

'CONTROL' by Paradise Lost


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 16, 2009)

'FEED THE NEED' by The Almighty


----------



## VBH (Jul 16, 2009)

Well apart from a certain band called Sugar....

....I think you're missing a trick here.  Hows about...

21st Century Boy by Mark Bolus and T-Rex
Drive (whos gonna drive you home) by the Carbs
Lancing in the Streets
Icky Thumb by the White Strips

(try not to groan too loud)


----------



## katie (Jul 16, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Sweets for my Sweet - The Searchers



sugar for my honeyyyy

that's what i wad going to say


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

number 10 for me : Lolli pop by Lil Wayne 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owwSHg1fivM


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

number 11 for me .... ijust cant stop grrr  
LOLLI LOLLI : BY THREE 6 MAFIA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF4Yr7IrZqg
sorry but its more hip hop grrr we need more rock !! hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

number 12  . Jimmy eat world : sweetness 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU3KBI5qyEY


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

number 13... Sweet Dreams .. Eurythmics 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jltdIXuml44 

excellent song


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

number 14 ,Sweet child o mine  . Guns n Roses 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AYAv0IoWI


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

number 15  : Gabriella cilmi .... Sweet about me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJuqRmE_YHk


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

number 16 : Gym class heroes : Cookie Jar 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7seU3HPUX0k


----------



## Steff (Jul 17, 2009)

*your really lovin this thread AM lol , i cant think of no more lol*


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> *your really lovin this thread AM lol , i cant think of no more lol*



Hehehehe sorry but im abit OCD and I just keep thinking of more, its annoying the hell out of me


----------



## Steff (Jul 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehehe sorry but im abit OCD and I just keep thinking of more, its annoying the hell out of me



lolol tis ok i even text m8 for help but she a kip xx


----------



## runner (Jul 17, 2009)

VBH said:


> Well apart from a certain band called Sugar....
> 
> ....I think you're missing a trick here.  Hows about...
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha - nice one VBH!  Awww you beat me to it Tez - Brown sugar!

bit of a long shot - Jam[in'] Bob Marley


----------



## runner (Jul 17, 2009)

And one of the worst set of lyrics ever - Richard Harris: MacArthur Park - 'Someone [should have] left the cake out in the rain' (and the songwriter!)


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's a few, 

sweet song - blur
sweetest thing - U2
Sweet thing - Van Morrison
chocolate cake - crowded house
liquid sugar - maps
sugar coated iceberg - lightening seeds
milk is my sugar - Skunk Anansie
candy -ash

I cheated and looked on what I got on itunes !!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 18, 2009)

Number 17 for me ..Gwen  Stefani (groan ) Sweet Escape 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gloKnNmaP_o


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 18, 2009)

number 18 for me .. The Sweetest Feeling .. Jackie Wilson  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDB85BBV1uA


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 18, 2009)

number 19 for me . Sweet Home Alabama .. Lynyrd Skynyrd  
im gettine desperate now people hehe 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwWUOmk7wO0


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 18, 2009)

number 20 for me , abit of a cheat , my friend gave this one to me 

Spin Spin Sugar ; By Sneaker Pimps 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjBwe6IL10o


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 18, 2009)

number 21 for me : Chocolate Song by  Soul Control 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbaRFShF_D0


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi All....

Hehehehehe...here goes:

Sweet Harmony              Liquid
Sweetest Goodbye          Maroon 5
Kiwi                              Maroon 5
Sweet Girl                      Fleetwood Mac  
Temptation                    Destiny's Child
Honey I'm Home              Shania Twain
Cream                           Prince
Raspberry Beret              Prince
Peach                           Prince
Pineapple Head               Crowded House
Sweet Revenge               Spooks
Soda Pop                       Britteny Spears
Sugar                            Armand Van Helden
Lady Marmalade              Christina Aguilerra
Candyman                       Christina Aguilerra
Sweet Surrender              Sarah Mclachlan
Galaxy Bounce                The Chemical Brothers
Sweet Misery                  Tiesto
Hungry Eyes                    Eye Opener
Milkshake                        Kelis
Hungry                           Kosheen
Sweet Little Mystery         Wet Wet Wet


Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Again All

I've got some more....lol

Sweeter than Wine.....Dionne Rakeem
Salsoul Nugget.....M & S
Champagne Dance.....Pay As U Go
Vitamin S......Baby Cham
Suga, Suga.....Baby Bash
Bangers.....The Alchemist ft LLoyd Banks
Southern Fried.....Ludachris
Roses.....Outcast
Sweet Talk.....The Killers
Pork and Beans.....Wheezer
Sugar, We're Goin Down.....Fall out Boy


Heidi
x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2009)

What about 'Low' by Flo Rida?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 18, 2009)

Haha Well done Heidi !!  a few choice tunes there honey !!

Hey good one Northerner !!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 18, 2009)

number 22 , The Fast Food Song ; by the fast food rockers 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCPSh47gHz8


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hahahahaha...AM

A pizza, a pizza, kentucky fried chicken and a pizza, Mcdonalds, Mcdonalds, Kentucky fried chicken and a pizza......

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Champagne SupaNova...Oasis

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> What about 'Low' by Flo Rida?



Nice one...Northerner...

Heidi


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Another:

Sweetest Taboo....Sade

Heidi
x


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Sweet Caroline by Neil Diamond.


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Chocolate salty balls by Chef (South Park)
Sweetest Thing by U2


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> What about 'Low' by Flo Rida?



How about Way Down by Elvis Presley?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 18, 2009)

number 23 for me : its called Fruit Salad ... its random though so be warned 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X4RWeHoPOI


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 18, 2009)

number 24 is a total cheat.. hehe The Diabetes Rap , it had to make the list somewhere !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdF54FZu17I


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 18, 2009)

number 25 for me .... Down Down , by Status Quo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKe2OfXLxuc


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 26 for me : Bruce Springsteen :  I'm Going Down .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZarmRLa2p9Q


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

27 for me .. The Verve , Bittersweet Symphony 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx3m4e45bTo


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Another from me...

The only way is up......Yazz and the Plastic Population

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 28 for me . Candy kisses by Amanda Perez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JwlnIGDTqs


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

29 for me    Sweet Victory .... Van Halen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naoBpagW9rI


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 30 for me ....Joey stylez .. Sugar Cane 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_nwgmTHa60


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 19, 2009)

A few more from me...

peaches & cream - Beck
Milk & Honey - Beck
She's so high - Blur
This is a low - Blur
Caramel - Blur
Highest High - Brand New Heavies
Wrong Number - The Cure


I'll come back with more in a bit - lunch call!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 31 for me ... Sugar Rush by Cash Cash 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-cmcCwmMb8


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi, here's some more...

Jumpin.....Destiny's child
Cold as Ice.....Foreigner
Hit the Floor.....Mango Maniax
Lemon.....Perfecto Mix
5,6,7,8,.....Shut up and Dance
Get Down.....Todd Terry
Lollipop.....DADA
Don't bring me down....Corcky
Honey.....Billie ray Martin
Perfection.....Danni Minogue & Soul Seekers
Chocolate.....Kylie Minogue
Dip it Low.....Christina Millian
Falling.....First State
Borderline.....Michael Gray
Panic.....The Smiths
Not Falling.....Maroon 5
How High.....Madonna
Candy Shop.....Madoona
I need something.....Newton Faulkner
High Times.....Jamiroqui
Don't Panic.....Coldplay

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

And some more....lol

Slide.....Dido
If anyone Falls.....Stevie Nicks
Polo Mint City.....Texas
Higher.....The Cardigans
Goin Down.....Mel C
Get your Number.....Mariah Carey
Control.....Janet Jackson
Not the Doctor.....Alanis Morissette
Rise.....Gabrielle
I'm Going Down.....Mary Jane Bilge


Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 32 for me ..Lower by Splurge 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdwxqMFMVsA


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 33 for me ... Sugarbabes ... denial 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCsKHXh2ty8


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 34 for me ..The sugar cubes ... eat the menu 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_0uVxhHn6U


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 35 for me .. Weird Al .... Eat it ( spoof beat it ) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1EaF77Obx4


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 36 for me ..2pac ft Nas ... Shoot em up 

I cant link this song up sorry  Northerner would kill me .... too much swearing


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 37 for me ... Get down , by the BSB eek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5XOjnpX3-w


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's a good one --> 

Doctors & Dealers - Dirty Pretty Things


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 38 for me ... Bed of Roses .. bon jovi  ( what a hottie ) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLBcGUvH-s


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 39 for me .. Sweetest surprise .. by MLTR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrSnB4y8Usc


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hiya peeps...

Four Minute Warning.....Mark Owen
Don't Give Up.....Chicane
Proper Education.....Eric Prydz vs Floyd
Ice Cream..... Raekwon
Uh Oh!.....Lethal B
Get it Low..... i.II. Jonh & Eastside Boyz
Ooops (oh why)..... Tweet.
Outta Control..... 50 Cent

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 40 for me ..Shoot to thrill ... AC/DC 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx5Pz5fH1FA


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 41 for me ...Comatose by Skillet 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gablEKsjlWg


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hiya....

Number 76.....Forbidden Fruit.....Paul van Dyke
Number 77.....The Orange Theme.....Cygnus X
Number 78.....Gonna Be Alright.....Nookie
Number 79.....Total Confusion.....Homeboy Hippie & A Funky Dread
Number 80.....Feel This Way.....M&M

Heidi
x


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 19, 2009)

Next batch

So Like Candy - Elvis Costello
Bad Day - Daniel Powter
Chocolate girl - Deacon Blue


I give up !! You girls should soon too!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hiya.....Here goes....

Number 81.....I cant get no satisfaction.....The Rolling Stones
Number 82.....The Cure, The Cause.....Fish go Deep.
Number 83.....Self Control.....Infernal
Number 84..... SOS.....A Studio
Number 85.....Bad News.....Kanye West
Number 86.....3 AM.....Eminem
Number 87.....Body Breakdown.....Dragonforce
Number 88.....Ready to Fall.....Rise Against
Number 89.....Survive.....Rise Against
Number 90.....Stranger Things Have Happened.....The Foo Fighters

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Again...Next Lot

Number 91.....Try Again.....Aaliyah
Number 92.....Rise and Fall.....Craig David
Number 93.....Candy Girl.....New Edition
Number 94.....Freedom.....Rage Against The Machine
Number 95.....Warning.....Green Day
Number 96.....Given Up.....Linkin Park
Number 97.....Pressure.....The Enemy
Number 98.....You're Not Alone.....The Enemy
Number 99.....Try Your Best.....The Kaiser Chiefs
Number 100.....Nine in the Afternoon.....Panic at the Disco

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahaha Heidi ! PMSL@ THE PANIC SONG LOL , IM LOVING YOUR STYLE !!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha Heidi ! PMSL@ THE PANIC SONG LOL , IM LOVING YOUR STYLE !!





Hi AM...

The Smiths are spot on hun....glad you like it......have a listen to....Hand in Glove...and Bigmouth Strikes Again.....brilliant

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi AM...
> 
> The Smiths are spot on hun....glad you like it......have a listen to....Hand in Glove...and Bigmouth Strikes Again.....brilliant
> 
> ...



Hey Ive heard Bigmouth Strikes Again by Placebo , cool song ! I'l lcheck out The Smiths version now honey


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW you 2 your surpassed yourselves hehehe xx


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> WOW you 2 your surpassed yourselves hehehe xx




Hehehehe...Cheers hun....I've got some more coming up...lol

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe...Cheers hun....I've got some more coming up...lol
> 
> Heidi
> x



lol where are you gettin them all from


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi All......Are you ready for the next lot......hahahaha

Number 101.....Falling Down.....Atreyu
Number 102.....Better.....Guns 'n' Roses
Number 103.....Rock Bottom.....Eminem
Number 104.....All Rise.....Blue
Number 105.....Get Down.....NAS
Number 106.....Help.....The Beatles
Number 107.....Summer Jam.....UD Project
Number 108.....Blood is Pumping.....Voodoo & Serano
Number 109.....No Limit.....2 Unlimited....hahahaha
Number 110.....Pump it.....Joe Budden

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahahahhaha...out of mine and Nath's cd collections...

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

LOLOL 

didnt mel c have a track out called going down if my memory serves me right , that can be to do with the hypos


----------



## mikep1979 (Jul 19, 2009)

trouble with me - chocolate puma (i know it dont have anything to do with sweets etc in the title but the act kinda gives the sugar rush instead lol)


----------



## mikep1979 (Jul 19, 2009)

also not sure if we have had this one


drugs dont work - the verve


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> LOLOL
> 
> didnt mel c have a track out called going down if my memory serves me right , that can be to do with the hypos




Hi Hun....

Pretty sure she did.......Nice one hun

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes Steff  you are correct ... here it is .. going down 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qya55HbHmqc


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

well i aint contributed for ages to the thread so thought  id get my brain cell working


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi World....hahaha....next batch ready

Number 111.....Injected by a Poison...Praga Khan
Number 112.....Never Enough.....Eminem
Number 113.....Get Low.....Stat Quo (Eminem...Re-Up..cd)
Number 114.....My Fault.....Eminem
Number 115.....New Plan.....Kanye West
Number 116.....Sensitivity.....Ralph Tresvant
Number 117.....Just A Littli Bit.....50 Cent
Number 118.....Go Down.....Lonyo
Number 119.....Scream.....Timberland
Number 120.....Don't Come Down.....Obie Trice

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 42 for me Just a little ..... liberty x 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPjTt0EeE4o


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 43 for me .. Sweet little thing .by ..Lucero 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-RhFaRFB1g


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

corr blimey i not heard of half of these LOL


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> corr blimey i not heard of half of these LOL



 hahah thats why i link mine up lol , so  if you dont know it you can have a listen .


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> number 42 for me Just a little ..... liberty x
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPjTt0EeE4o





Hahahahahaha....I've been robbed....I had that.....lol

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahahahah....Numbers 121 - 130...for you all

Number 121.....Drips.....Eminem
Number 122.....Till I Collapse.....Eminem
Number 123.....Signs.....Snoop Dogg
Number 124.....Hyper Hyper.....SLK
Number 125.....Emergency.....Vybz Kartel
Number 126.....Salt Shaker.....Ying Yang Twins
Number 127.....Once in a While.....Akon
Number 128..... Give Me A Sign.....DMX
Number 129.....Too Little, Too Late.....JOJO
Number 130.....Natures Law.....Embrace

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hahahahahaha....I've been robbed....I had that.....lol
> 
> Heidi
> x




ooops sorry !! i didnt see you had that one ... thats the scouse influence kicking in then lol


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ooops sorry !! i didnt see you had that one ... thats the scouse influence kicking in then lol




Hahahahah...I was just about to put it down......hehehehehehe..........Hey you get in there first...nice one...x

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey All..

Was just thinking...if all our suggestions get put on a compilation cd...do we get a share of the profits?????...hahahaha...lol

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hey All..
> 
> Was just thinking...if all our suggestions get put on a compilation cd...do we get a share of the profits?????...hahahaha...lol
> 
> ...



 yeah good idea honey !! wellllll looks like we've come in to some money then lol


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah good idea honey !! wellllll looks like we've come in to some money then lol



can i come in on it to , enuff to get me a frothy coffee at starbucks and im happy


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> can i come in on it to , enuff to get me a frothy coffee at starbucks and im happy



yeah of course Steffi , we look after our friends !! you know that  

you can have an equal share  and a coffee lol hehe


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

shucks i feel a group hug coming on 

cmon katie in you come


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> shucks i feel a group hug coming on
> 
> cmon katie in you come



 hehe yeah where are you Twinny !!?? ((((hugs ))))


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Can I have a hug to........Please......

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

you was already in hun was wating on katie comin in lol where is she 


((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Can I have a hug to........Please......
> 
> Heidi
> x



haha as Steffi just said you were already in the hug !! heres another ,

(((((hugs))))) wheres Twin ?


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

OH.....TA....Great mate..........hey where is Katie??....has AM vanished to??

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

AM come out lol x x x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> AM come out lol x x x



im here ffs , god im gone for 1 minute and you start moaning !!


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> im here ffs , god im gone for 1 minute and you start moaning !!



pmsl all female thread at the minute what do u expect


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehehehehehe....Another 5 for you all

Number 131.....Everything is Average Nowadays......Kaiser Cheifs
Number 132.....Patience.....Take That
Number 133.....Partners For Life.....P Diddy
Number 134.....Maybe Tomorrow.....Stereophonics......mmmmm Kelly Jones
Number 135.....9 - 5.....Lady Sovereign

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

hahahahaha

Number 136......         .........Sweet Female Attitude

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

you bring me flowers in the pouring rain , loved that choon


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> pmsl all female thread at the minute what do u expect



yeah very true lol , well women obviously rule lol  
 we are the  superior species afterall  honey hehehe


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> you bring me flowers in the pouring rain , loved that choon




Thats the one steff....could'nt remember the name of it....

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

gosh yes love it hahha

where is tez he will have a few im sure


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

AM will be bk in about half hour ok heidi x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 42  : Bon Jovi .. Bad Medicine  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HklIUPrWDIY

number 43 : N Dubz ,..Ouch


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FINW0yy0AY8


number 44 : Enrique inglesias Addicted 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NISYgsnAxo8

number 45 :  Yazz the only way is up 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxlHiyBewSA

number 46 : The Fray . how to save a life 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee1TkygONOk#

number 47 ; Rise Against ; Injection 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD6ewQnbEPE

number 48 : Rise Against ; Survive 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19X7rttooH0

number 49; Rise Against ; Ready to fall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmoB2svMld8

number 50 ;  Rise Against ; Blood to Bleed 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdUeGMyCS0k


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 19, 2009)

number 51 . Sum 41 ; In too Deep 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErEfTqFIQ4g


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Good Morning....in listener land.....hahahaha

In at Number 136.....Just like a pill.....Pink
       Number 137.....The Bitterest Pill.....The Style Council
       Number 138.....Pump up the Jam.....Technotronic
       Number 139.....Trouble.....Pink
       Number 140.....Don't look back in anger.....Oasis


Heidi
x


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are my tentative offerings:

Overnight Sensation - Motorhead
Inject The Venom -AC/DC
If You Want Blood (You've Got It) - AC/DC
Shot Of Love - AC/DC
Pump It - Black Eyed Peas
You'll Be Coming Down - Bruce Springsteen
Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics
Voir Un Ami Pleurer - Jacques Brel
Addicted - Kelly Clarkson
Je Saigne Par - Kyo
You'll Lose A Good Thing - Madness
Another Invented Disease - Manic Street Preachers
Impaler, The - Micheal Brecker
Emergency - Girlschool
Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd
Us And Them - Pink Floyd
One Of My Turns - Pink Floyd
Bruise Pristine - Placebo
King Of Pain - The Police
Low - R.E.M
Me In Honey - R.E.M
Dosed - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Pain For Pleasure - Sum 41
I Can't Explain - The Who
Legs - ZZ Top

That's all that my I-tunes library has to offer. I might take another look later on...


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 20, 2009)

Fatty Bum Bum by Carl Malcolm.

First line goes summit like 'Hey fatty bum bum, ya sweet sugar dumplin'


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Fatty Bum Bum by Carl Malcolm.
> 
> First line goes summit like 'Hey fatty bum bum, ya sweet sugar dumplin'



Haha! You just made me think of Bad Manners - fronted by Buster Bloodvessel! 'Lip up Fatty' and 'My Girl Lollipop'


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here I go again.....

Number 141.....Going Under-ground.....The Jam
Number 142.....Message in a bottle(sending out an sos).....The Police
Number 143.....Here I go Again.....Whitesnake
Number 144.....Black Bubblegum.....Dillinger Escape Plan
Number 145.....Pump up The Volume.....M.A.R.S
Number 146.....Until the end of time.....Justin Timberlake
Number 147.....Re-Education.....Rise Against
Number 148.....Doctor in the House.....Yazz...I think
Number 149.....Re-Load.....PPK
Number 150.....Honey.....Moby

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi All....some more for you...hehehehe

No 151.....Moody.....Matt Darey
No 152.....Release.....Solar Star
No 153.....Feel Good.....Phats & Small
No 154.....Saltwater.....Chicane
No 155.....Turn it Around.....Alena
No 156......New Kind Of Medicine.....Ultra Nate
No 157.....Cause & Effect.....Nick Sentence
No 158.....Turn me out (Turn to Sugar).....Praxis feat Kathy Brown
No 159.....Under Pressure.....David Bowie & Queen
No 160.....Thats Life.....Frank Sinattra

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 20, 2009)

number 53: Our Sweetness has become a problem ... by Hell on Wheels 

number 54: The Soda ... by Hell on wheels 

number 55: 3 o'clock high ... by Chisel 

number 56: Pump it up .... by Mudhoney

number 57: We are rising ... by  Mudhoney 

number 58 : Here comes sickness .. by Mudhoney

number 59: I want the drugs .. by Supersuckers

number 60: Breaking honeys heart .. by Supersuckers

number 61: bubble gum and beer ... by Supersuckers

number62: Bruises to prove it .. by Supersuckers 

number 63; Hit the ground ... by Gaunt


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Hun....hehehehe....you've been busy.....

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 20, 2009)

Number 64 : Salt sweat sugar .. by Jimmy eat world 

Number 65: Be Sensible .. by Jimmy eat world 

Number 66 : Dizzy ... by Jimmy eat world 

Number 67 ; Here it goes .. By Jimmy eat world 

Number 68 : Pain ... by Jimmy eat world 

Number 69: Drugs or me .. By Jimmy eat world 

Number 70 : Ten .. by Jimmy eat world 

Number 71: Blister .. by Jimmy eat world 

Number 72 : Digits .. by Jimmy eat world 

Number 73 ; Cautioners .. by Jimmy eat world 

Number 74: Shame ... by Jimmy eat world 

Number 75: Yer feet .. by Jimmy eat world 

Number 76: Say it aint so .. by Weezer 

Number 77: The weight .. by Weezer 

Number 78: We are all on drugs .. by Weezer

Number 79 : The damage in your heart .. by Weezer

Number 80 : Honeycomb... by Helium 

Number 81 : Sugar Word .. by Magnetic Fields 

Number 82 : I think i need a new heart ... by Magnetic fields 

Number 83 : Sweet lovin man .. by Magnetic fields


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi All....Time for no's 161 - 170...hehehehe

No 161.....Poison.....Alice Cooper
No 162.....Always look on the bright side of life.....Monty Python lot
No 163.....Tutti Frutti.....Little Richard ( I think)
No 164.....Mash Potato (not sure of the right title..something about do the twist in it).....Have'nt a clue who it by out in the 50's
No 165.....Freinds.....Scooter
No 166.....Hyper Hyper.....Scooter
No 167.....Getting Better.....Darren Styles
No 168.....Things can only get better.....D:REAM
No 169.....Dub Science.....Tik Tok
No 170.....Good Grief.....Yerman

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahaha  you have been busy too honey !!  I think we have gone a little crazy here lol


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha......no's 171 - 180

No 171.....No Good.....The Prodigy
No 172.....Information Overload.....Ed Real & James Lawson
No 173.....Headstrong.....Tilt
No 174.....Lose Control.....LEMON8
No 175.....Out of Range.....S Range
No 176.....The Drill.....Dirt Devils
No 177.....Mystery.....The Mystery
No 178.....Peakin.....Bleachin
No 179.....Pump it Up.....Danzel
No 180.....AM 2 PM.....Marc van Linden $ Matys

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

LOL....its an Obsession........

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 20, 2009)

Number 84 : Supply and demand .. by Hives 

Number 85 : Little cream soda .. by The white stripes 

Number 86: The denial .. By  The white stripes 

Number 87 : ball and biscuit .... By The white stripes

Number 88 ; Sugar never tasted so good ... by The white stripes 

Number 89 : The nurse .. by The white stripes


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 20, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> LOL....its an Obsession........
> 
> Heidi
> x



Hmmm yes it sure is honey  I think we both need therapy !!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

No 181.....Up & Down.....Scent
No 182.....Fever Rising.....Cass/Slide & DTEN
No 183..... Its up to you.....Rank 1
No 184.....Sugar Dumb Dumb.....Boogie Macs
No 185.....Human Evolution.....Human Evolution
No 186.....Keep It Up.....Butch Quick
No 187.....Response.....The Chemical Brothers
No 188.....Pumpin.....Novy vs Eniac
No 189.....Right On.....Silicone Soul
No 190.....One More Time.....Daft Punk

Hehehehehehe

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmmm yes it sure is honey  I think we both need therapy !!






HEHEHEHEHE.........I'm gonna get an appointment tomorrow! ....lol

Anyway where's everyone else's suggestions....

Have we taken over this thread???....lol

Heidi
x


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 20, 2009)

Me thinks you girls have some what!!!

Maybe I'll pop a few more on later in the week!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 20, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> HEHEHEHEHE.........I'm gonna get an appointment tomorrow! ....lol
> 
> Anyway where's everyone else's suggestions....
> 
> ...



Looks like we are on our own honey


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 20, 2009)

Number 90 : Evil urges ...by My morning jacket

Number 91: I'm amazed ..By My morning jacket 

Number 92 : Below and above ... by Low 

Number 93 : Your poison .. by Low 

Number 94 : in the drugs .. by Low 

Number 95:  Candy Candy.. by Medicine 

Number 96 : Find the cure ... by Medicine 

Number 97 : Sweet talk .. by Spiritualized 

Number 98 : Medication .. By Spiritualized


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Next lot hun...hehehehehe

No 191.....Gonna Make you Sweat.....C & C Music Factory
No 192.....Sweet Sensation.....Shades of Rhythm
No 193.....Sweet Exorcist.....Testone
No 194.....Positive Education.....Slam
No 195.....Needle Damage.....DJ Dan Presents
No 196.....Questions Must Be Asked.....David Forbes
No 197.....Bonkers.....Dizzee Rascal.......lol...love it.....
No 198.....Release The Pressure.....Leftfield
No 199.....Open up.....Leftfield
No 200.....A Final Hit.....Leftfield

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

In at.......

Number 201.....Numb.....Linkin Park

Heidi
x


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 20, 2009)

You Keep It All In - The Beautiful South
All The Small Things - Blink 182
In The Flesh  - Blondie
Good Eye - Bruce Springsteen
Depend On Me - Bryan Adams
Complete Control - The Clash
Breakfast At Sweethearts - Cold Chisel
Why Worry? - Dire Straits
American Pie - Don McClean
The Sad Cafe - The Eagles
Devil Inside - INXS
Tomorrow's Just Another Day - Madness
One Better Day - Madness


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 20, 2009)

A little input from me.

All from a great Album (in my opinion!) 
Which also has to have the best start to any album (again my opinion!)

-Mother we just can't get enough

- I need a miracle

- Gotta stay high

Album... Maybe you've been brainwashed too.
Artist... New Radicals.


----------



## Steff (Jul 20, 2009)

have we had the saturdays=up
new edition=candy girl 

ohh i dunno theyt have probs been said


----------



## mikep1979 (Jul 20, 2009)

sugar pie honey bunch - the four tops 

mike


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2009)

gabriele climi =nothings sweet about me


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all in listener land.....

OMG.....Can some one help with this one cause it's doing my head in......lol

No 202......Tequilla.....But who the hell did it....I can picture the band and singer.....but can't for the life of me remember what they were called....aaaarrrrgggghhhhhh....its been driving me mad since last night......hahahahaha

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2009)

terrorvision heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi all in listener land.....
> 
> OMG.....Can some one help with this one cause it's doing my head in......lol
> 
> ...




Here you go Heidi ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hLQCA2h8kA 


is this the one you want ?


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG.........THANK YOU........AM...............HAHAHAHAHAHA............THATS THE ONE...........I'M RESCUED...FROM MADNESS.......LOL.....


Heidi

xxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> OMG.........THANK YOU........AM...............HAHAHAHAHAHA............THATS THE ONE...........I'M RESCUED...FROM MADNESS.......LOL.....
> 
> 
> Heidi
> ...



No problem honey  anymore let me know !


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> terrorvision heidi





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....THANK YOU STEFF....................SANITY HAS BEEN RESTORED......XXXXXX

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....THANK YOU STEFF....................SANITY HAS BEEN RESTORED......XXXXXX
> 
> Heidi
> x



Yeah right !!! are you trying to kid us that you were sane to start with?


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 21, 2009)

AWWWWW........Did it not work?????........must try harder.......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> AWWWWW........Did it not work?????........must try harder.......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



have you added that to your list? ive got a tequila song too , can i add that?


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> have you added that to your list? ive got a tequila song too , can i add that?



Hi Hun....

Course you can add it to your list..........I've added it to mine..........
OOOOOOO......I could just do a tequila slammer right now.....mmmmm

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi great peeps....

Here goes with the next batch........

No 203.....Why.....Tracey Chapman
No 204.....One.....Mary J Blige and U2
No 205.....Days go By.....Dirty Vegas
No 206.....Doctor, Doctor.....The Thompson Twins
No 207.....It Only Takes a Minute.....Take That
No 208.....Temptation.....Heaven 17
No 209.....Blue Monday (How Does It Feel).....New Order
No 210.....Insomnia.....Faithless

Keep it locked listeners......hahahahaha

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2009)

No 208.....Temptation.....Heaven 17

Heidi
x[/QUOTE]

THERES TO MANY OF THOSE AROUND HAHAHA


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> No 208.....Temptation.....Heaven 17
> 
> Heidi
> x



THERES TO MANY OF THOSE AROUND HAHAHA[/QUOTE]

Hahaha hmmm yes very true


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Girls.....

MMMMMM....Whatever do you mean?????......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Girls.....
> 
> MMMMMM....Whatever do you mean?????......
> 
> ...




haha well im not sure what steff means, but im stuck at home ill in bed , i could do with some temptation right now to cheer me up


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> haha well im not sure what steff means, but im stuck at home ill in bed , i could do with some temptation right now to cheer me up




Aww Hun.....I hope you feeling better really soon....(((((HUGS))))))..

Well on the list...

No 211......From yesterday.....Thirty Seconds to Mars......is just for you...x

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Aww Hun.....I hope you feeling better really soon....(((((HUGS))))))..
> 
> Well on the list...
> 
> ...



Oooh nice ! I love Jared


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> haha well im not sure what steff means, but im stuck at home ill in bed , i could do with some temptation right now to cheer me up



ohh i was on about choccie hehehe


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah temptation, for me that'll be a nice and cold pint of Carslberg in front of a film in a few minutes.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ohh i was on about choccie hehehe



hahaha well ill have some chocolate as well then !!


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha well ill have some chocolate as well then !!



 i got offered nothing


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i got offered nothing



Awww id share my chocolate but you'll get swine flu ! 

Ive got a spare night out on friday if you wan to go in my place lol , its for 

my friends birthday, we were supposed to go out lastweek but he was ill . now i am  grrr


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2009)

sorryy i got no chance of gettin there for friday i would but you know family and all


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah temptation, for me that'll be a nice and cold pint of Carslberg in front of a film in a few minutes.



Mmmm Carlsberg  sounds good to me babe , shame i cant have one  

you'll have to drink one for me


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm Carlsberg  sounds good to me babe , shame i cant have one
> 
> you'll have to drink one for me



Enjoyed the pint more than the film. Don't know what it is about The Wedding Crashers that doesn't endear me to it. Might not be in the right kind of mood to watch it I suppose. Normally I'd find the jokes funny but somehow this one was a bit different.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Enjoyed the pint more than the film. Don't know what it is about The Wedding Crashers that doesn't endear me to it. Might not be in the right kind of mood to watch it I suppose. Normally I'd find the jokes funny but somehow this one was a bit different.



Yeah ive seen some of it , it was so bad i turned it off  is it the one with that vince guy in it ? bloody rubbish if it is.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah ive seen some of it , it was so bad i turned it off  is it the one with that vince guy in it ? bloody rubbish if it is.



Yeah, Vince Vaughn if I recall correctly. It is a bit crappy to be honest.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 25, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, Vince Vaughn if I recall correctly. It is a bit crappy to be honest.



Yes thats the one , total bloody rubbish


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi All

I've got some more...hehehehe. Next Batch..Numbers 212-220

No 212.....Not another Drug Store.....The Chemical Brothers
No 213.....Under the Influence.....The Chemical Brothers
No 214.....Morning Lemon.....The Chemical Brothers
No 215.....Inside.....Stiltskin
No 216.....Do You Realise.....The Flaming Lips
No 217.....Moving On Up.....M people
No 218.....Breakfast at Tiffanys.....Deep Blue Something
No 219.....The Golden Rule.....Aleshias Attic
No 220.....Indestructable.....Aleshias Attic

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hahahahaha...Gonna spoil you all...here's Numbers 221-230

No 221.....Fix You.....Coldplay
No 222.....The Hardest Part.....Coldplay
No 223.....You Can Do It.....No Doubt
No 224.....Underneath it All.....No Doubt
No 225.....Hooked Up.....Jamiroquai
No 226.....Human Nature.....Madonna
No 227.....Sick and Tired.....Anastacia
No 228.....Comfortably Numb......Scissor Sisters
No 229.....Scar Tissue......Red Hot Chilli Peppers
No 230.....Down Down.....Status Quo

Heidi
x


----------

